# Game #16: Phoenix Suns (12-3) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (1-14) - 11/27



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9:30PMEST/7:30PMMT/6:30PST
Where: Target Center - Minneapolis, MN 
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 126-111 vs Memphis Grizzlies*











*Phoenix Suns (12-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Minnesota Timberwolves (1-14)

Starters: 








[PG] Jonny Flynn







[SG] Corey Brewer








[SF] Ryan Gomes









[PF] Oleksiy Pecherov







[C] Al Jefferson *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Heads up, this game was originally going to be on ESPN, until it was bumped for Bucks-OKC a week ago.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3 off the screen. 12-6, Suns over 8 mins left.

Amare picked up a 2nd foul 2 plays before.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have certainly brought the energy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lou blows some easy ones. Now, he picked up his 2nd. 


17-13, Suns with 5:52 left.

Nash 7 pts, 3 assists, 3 rebs. Off to a strong start


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with the baseline drive and layup. and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Robin Lopez is playing. lol Nash threw the ball between Wolves' player legs to Lopez for the score. 

In literally only a min has 4 pts (2-2), 2 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with the pullup, kiss of the glass. 10 pts


Then Hill with rebound outlet to Nash who threw TD pass to Barbosa for layup.


28-19, Suns 2:19 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Happened a little bit ago, but Barbosa shot it too strong, and Lopez put back in off the bounce. 

He has 6 pts, 5 rebs, in 5 mins. Looks like a completely different player than last yr.


32-22, Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with a little drive, pass to Lopez, and makes one handed shot. 8 pts, 6 rebs, blk in 7 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stream stopped but

Dragic drilled a 3, Lopez sat, Amare came in hit a 7 ft jumper

39-26, Suns with 8:55 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Still not back but

46-32, Suns 5 mins left.

Wolves shooting 32% to Suns 54%, and we're out rebounding them 22-13.


edit: Now, it's back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich drills a 3 with 4 secs left. Then Samons make a 2 pt shot at the buzzer


60-39, Suns at the half.

Hill 14 pts (6-8), 2 rebs

Jrich 13 pts (5-11), 3 assists, 4 stls, blk


Kinda surprised we're up this much and Amare's only played 7 mins because of 3 fouls; 2 pts (1-1).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's got going. We've extended the lead this 3rd

86-56, Suns 3 mins left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

92-65, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, I guess I missed it while I got food in the 3rd (hence the lack of updates), but Amare had a MONSTER jam over Big Al.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark showed some explosion there. Took it hard for the dunk and got fouled.

He's got 12 pts (5-5) in 10 mins. Showing he can shoot it too. Yeah, mostly garbage time but against Wolves starters though. Great to see him making the most of the time he's getting, maybe push for some more.

edit: Hit another jumper. 14 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 120, Timberwolves 95*


Jrich 22 pts (9-16), 5 assists, 4 stls, blk in 24 mins

Hill 17 pts (7-9), 3 rebs, 5 assists in 26 mins

Nash 9 pts (4-7), 11 assists, 5 rebs in 27 mins


Have to post this too.

Lopez 8 pts (4-5), 7 rebs, 2 blks in 14 mins. But did most of it in 8 mins if you read the thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was an ***-whooping.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome back RoLo! That was some phenomenal intensity. Too bad he had 4 fouls in those 14 mins


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think 1 or 2 were iffy on him like rest of our front court, Amare and Frye. 3 each on them. Wolves also got a lot of home calls. They went to the line 32 times, to the Suns 10! Yet still got blown out by 25.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's an interesting stat: the suns shot 51/86 while the wolves shot 35/86. The made the exact number of shots as the suns missed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Not a bad comeback game for Lopez. That's good to see. 

And what a Nashty pass to lopez from Steve. That was vintage Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Highlights. Has the Nash pass and Amare dunk, which was on Gomes, not Big Al.


----------

